# Dislocated Shoulder



## Bart905 (8 Feb 2012)

During a football game in highschool I dislocated my shoulder .  After the first dislocation I dislocated the same shoulder 3-4 more times . For the passed couple years my shoulder has been fine , no dislocations . Is this a big problem for the medical part ? Other then that I'm 100% healthy


----------



## Bart905 (8 Feb 2012)

never mind delete post I found my answer .  Its okay as long as I get a doctors note stating its fine .


----------



## AGD (8 Feb 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> never mind delete post I found my answer .  Its okay as long as I get a doctors note stating its fine .



Fascinating. It seems that the solution to all the problems on this forum are:

A) Get a doctor's note stating you're fine, or
B) Talk to the medical staff at the RC.


----------



## Bart905 (8 Feb 2012)

well I was reading another thread and during the medical exam forgot the members name was asked to go to a doctor and get it checked out to complete the medical examination part . I'm 90% sure they will ask me to do the same


----------



## medicineman (8 Feb 2012)

I'm almost 100% certain as it sounds like the injuries were within the past couple of years...but I used to do Recruit medicals  .

MM


----------

